# You too can get your PHD in dating



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/01/09/school.dating.ap/index.html

Beginning in February, the University of Sioux Falls will offer a one-credit dating course called "Finding Dates Worth Keeping."


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2007)

I so need that course.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I so need that course.


Move to cali I have three guys ready to start dating you 

Incidently I am not one of them  I have a gf so MT is not turning into the flirt date site of the MA world.


----------



## crushing (Jan 9, 2007)

Infinite said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/01/09/school.dating.ap/index.html
> 
> Beginning in February, the University of Sioux Falls will offer a one-credit dating course called "Finding Dates Worth Keeping."


 
Now, does that credit count towards a *bachelor's degree*?  I suppose one could get their masturs [sic] degree without it!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

Too bad they didn't offer that class when I was in college


----------

